# Minn Kota prop won't... come.... off...



## mbrave100 (Apr 18, 2015)

'nother noob question... (nnq)

Fishing line got wrapped around the prop (of course) on MinnKota 80 lb. and we have taken the outer nut off of the shaft/axle. Now the video on you tube shows a washer that comes off from right behind it and then the prop comes off. Well it seems like the washer is corroded to the threaded axle. Have hit it with w-d 40, tried to coerce it with a screw driver and hammer, and wedged a screw driver in between the white housing and the prop to try and get the prop to budge... Not moving.

I currently have more wd-40 on it.

Thoughts, help, etc.

Thanks!
M


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mbrave100 said:


> 'nother noob question... (nnq)
> 
> Fishing line got wrapped around the prop (of course) on MinnKota 80 lb. and we have taken the outer nut off of the shaft/axle. Now the video on you tube shows a washer that comes off from right behind it and then the prop comes off. Well it seems like the washer is corroded to the threaded axle. Have hit it with w-d 40, tried to coerce it with a screw driver and hammer, and wedged a screw driver in between the white housing and the prop to try and get the prop to budge... Not moving.
> 
> ...


lift up on the prop with adequate pressure and tap the end of the shaft with a hammer .... i said tap not smack!
if the shaft is threaded to the end then use a center punch while tapping as not to mushroom the threads over.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mbrave100 said:


> 'nother noob question... (nnq)
> 
> Fishing line got wrapped around the prop (of course) on MinnKota 80 lb. and we have taken the outer nut off of the shaft/axle. Now the video on you tube shows a washer that comes off from right behind it and then the prop comes off. Well it seems like the washer is corroded to the threaded axle. Have hit it with w-d 40, tried to coerce it with a screw driver and hammer, and wedged a screw driver in between the white housing and the prop to try and get the prop to budge... Not moving.
> 
> ...


A little CLR (calcium, lime and rust) cleaner should help loosen some of that heavy corrosion.


----------



## Palomar (Aug 24, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> A little CLR (calcium, lime and rust) cleaner should help loosen some of that heavy corrosion.


+1. WD40 stands for Water Displacement formula number 40. Its not going to do much for corrosion.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

If NOTHING else works, I'd heat the metal shaft carefully with a soldering gun, then dump ice cold water on it. Might break the bond.

richg99


----------



## mbrave100 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you all... again...

Tapping the shaft with a rubber mallet worked!


----------

